# How to win friends..



## Diwundrin (Nov 18, 2013)

Dog rescuer cop gets a surprising and funny reaction.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 18, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Nov 18, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Casper (Nov 18, 2013)

_*He knows who the goodies are....
*_


----------

